# Hitch racks and backup cameras



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Just switched from a small hatchback to a crossover/suv. While the Thule roof rack was good and worked well, I'm looking forward to the smpicity of a hitch rack. 

Any of you have a hitch rack AND backup camera (which I plan on installing)? I know the hitch rack will obstruct the view of the camera but providing you have a 120 or so degree lense, it should still be useful. Any experience with this?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

I can still see thru if I have 2 bikes. But once I get 3-4 on there the camera isn't as useful. Just too much stuff in the way.


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok that's good to know. I'll be using a two-bike rack and mostly transporting one bike. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

i have a 2 bike 1Up rack on a Tacoma with backup camera, and while it certainly blocks some of the view, it's still far better than mirrors. It does however trigger the "parking sensor" which needs to be shut off. Blind spot monitors still work fine.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

2-bike one-up on my Prius V works great. My opinion, the only real use for a backup camera is parallel parking. In fact, the camera is more useful with the bike rack than without - who cares if I tap bumpers, that's what they're for, but I'd prefer to avoid tapping my rack.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

Christopher Robin said:


> Ok that's good to know. I'll be using a two-bike rack and mostly transporting one bike.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


why not get a single 1Up, and get a 2nd tray that you only put on when youre transporting 2 bikes. then your backup cam wont be obstructed the 90% of the time you have no bike on the back.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a backup camera that beeps as you get close to something? My ford has that system and I just put a hitch rack on and when I put it in reverse it senses it as a wall basically and has a highly annoying high pitched beep thinking I'm about to hit something. Still can see well enough to use the camera though.


----------



## Chris307 (Aug 18, 2015)

captnpenguin said:


> Does anyone have a backup camera that beeps as you get close to something? My ford has that system and I just put a hitch rack on and when I put it in reverse it senses it as a wall basically and has a highly annoying high pitched beep thinking I'm about to hit something. Still can see well enough to use the camera though.


Does it have physical parking sensors?

Usually you can turn those off if that's the culprit.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

captnpenguin said:


> Does anyone have a backup camera that beeps as you get close to something? My ford has that system and I just put a hitch rack on and when I put it in reverse it senses it as a wall basically and has a highly annoying high pitched beep thinking I'm about to hit something. Still can see well enough to use the camera though.


my gmc is the same way, but with a trailer, back up with the trailer and constant beeping. mine only beeps on the ball, when the tailgate is down.


----------



## TheJesusfreak (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are installing it after market, mount it at the top of the rear window looking slightly down... I mounted mine up there and it works a treat. With the rack on I get a really good view of where the bikes end to the point that now I am used to the lens angle, I don't need anyone to show me distance when reversing with 4 bikes on... I should note that I have a solid canopy with no visibility out the central mirror and I can only see the edge of 2 of the bikes wheels in the wing mirrors... The high mounted camera has made life a long way easier!


----------

